# Miranda Kerr & Orlando Bloom haben heimlich Geheiratet



## Mandalorianer (23 Juli 2010)

Eigentlich war es nur eine Frage der Zeit für Orlando Bloom (33) und Miranda Kerr (27). Das Model und der Schauspieler sind schließlich seit mehr als drei Jahren ein Paar. Und die scheint nun endlich reif genug gewesen zu sein, denn das verlobte Duo hat nun auch geheiratet! Bereits einen Monat nach ihrer Verlobung haben sich Orlando und Miranda diese Woche still und heimlich das Eheversprechen gegeben und sind zur Zeit in den Flitterwochen. Das Ganze passierte ziemlich schnell und so kam es auch, dass Miranda aufgrund der Blitz-Hochzeit einige wichtige Termine absagen musste. Liebe geht schließlich vor. 

Eigentlich wollten die Beiden ihre Trauung auch gar nicht so sehr in die Öffentlichkeit bringen, doch Miranda musste deswegen einen wichtigen Termin für das australische Kaufhaus "David Jones" spontan absagen und verriet in einem Interview den Grund: 

"David Jones hat mir freundlicherweise für diese Zeit freigegeben, so dass wir eine private Feier haben konnten und die Flitterwochen genießen können." Doch wo das frisch vermählte Liebespaar die ersten Stunden ihrer Ehe verbracht haben, ist leider nicht bekannt.

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Ihr zwei 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (23 Juli 2010)




----------



## Punisher (19 Jan. 2012)

das war mir neu


----------

